# "Climbing" plant ID



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

I've never seen the behavior of this plant before, so now I'm really intrigued... what plant is this that's wrapping itself around the Ludwigia?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like a _Lindernia_. Maybe _L. grandiflora_. I have some and it tends to get tangled in stuff. I collected some last year in a ditch by my hotel parking lot in Florida.


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

I collected some _L. dubia_ in that tidal pool in the Sassafras River. Think that's it?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Could be.


----------



## Iloveshrimp (Sep 7, 2013)

I have never seen aquatic plants do that, I have only seen it in terrestrial plants looking for support.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone has an explanation why it is doing that?


----------



## kcoscia (Sep 2, 2013)

i dont know, but if they are looking for support, it's cool how a plant can make an adaption like that


----------

